# dendrobena-zucht im kompost



## Barschfreak (16. September 2005)

drobena-zucht im kompost:ist das mögglich???#c

#t


----------



## Barschfreak (16. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

he leute|wavey:,-,
ich weiss dat dat wida dat gleiche thema is,
hab aba soviele tipps bekommen,dat ich
garnet weiss,
was denn nun am besten zum züchten von dendros geeignet ist
muss man denn dafür unbedingt so sachen wie ne 200l-regenwassertonne
haben???#tinner kühlbox soll es auch nich gehn,hab auch keinen
lehren farbeimer,
da bleibt mir als allerletzte möglichkeit
wohl nur der kompost!!!#q
is ´as dennauch gut und vermehren die sich ganz dolle???#c
wär super,weil dendros für mich die besten köder für barsch,aal und co.
sind!!!:m
ich weiss auch nich ob ich mir würmers bei superwum.de
bestellen soll#q

wäre sehr dankbar
für den

GOLDENEN TIPP!!!!!!:m|supergri:l|jump:

gruss und petri-heil:barschfreak


----------



## Pickerfan (16. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Moin
Geh einfach inne Frittenbude und hol Dir nen Eimer(Ketchup,Mayo)
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Barschfreak (16. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi pickerfan,
is son eimer nich viel zu klein für ne
wurmzucht???
was soll ich da übahaupt für ne erde reintun
und wieviel pack. dendros???
haste denn erfahrungen mit ner wurmzucht??

gruss und petri heil:
barschfreak


----------



## Fotomanni (16. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Im Komposthaufen kannst Du keine Würmer züchten. Der wird bei der ersten Rotte viel zu heiß. Später kommen dann Mistwürmer von alleine aber zum gezielten züchten taugt das nicht.

Mach doch einfach das, was Dir hier schon mehrfach geraten wurde. Irgendeinen nicht zu kleinen Behälter und los gehts.


----------



## Pickerfan (16. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> hi pickerfan,
> is son eimer nich viel zu klein für ne
> wurmzucht???
> was soll ich da übahaupt für ne erde reintun
> ...


Nabend
hast Du Dir schon mal sone Zuchtbox angeschaut? Dann hat sich Deine Frage erledigt. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Größe sondern die Pflege.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Barschfreak (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi manni63|wavey:,
hab jetz folgendes gemacht:
blumenerde mit wurmerde,kaffeesatz
vermischt,alles in ne kühlbox(10l)getan,darauf die dendros(34st)
und alles mit nem leinentuch abgedeckt#6
könnte das jetz endlich klappen???
einige dendros hatten nen ganz fetten gürtel,legen
die bald eier ab???|uhoh:
PS:riecht schön moorig in der box:v

gruss und petri heil 

barschfreak


----------



## Fotomanni (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*



			
				Barschfreak schrieb:
			
		

> blumenerde mit wurmerde,
> ....
> könnte das jetz endlich klappen???


Stand in den vielen Threads zu dem Thema noch nicht, dass Du keine Blumenerde nehmen sollst? Wenn Du Pech hast ist die zu stark gedüngt. Aber jetzt zu spät. 

Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch Geduld. Ein paar Wochen. Einfach in Ruhe lassen die Kiste. Nur aufpassen, dass die Erde nicht ganz austrocknet.


----------



## angelkumpel (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Hallo ihr Wurmzüchter !!!

Möchte euch hiermit mal ein paar ganz einfache Tipps zur "Wurmzucht"geben.
Einfach eine größere Polystyrolbox zur Hälfte mit Kompost- oder Gartenerde füllen.Kartoffelschalen, etwas Kaffeesatz( vorsicht schimmelt leicht )und vor allem einfaches feuchtes Zeitungspapier ( Werbung, Stadtanzeiger - keine bunten Glanzprospekte !!!).
Also halbvoll Erde - Kartoffelschalen - etwas Kaffeesatz + Filterpapier -nasse Zeitung im ganzen wie Auslegware,max.1/2cm - Würmer drauf - fertig.
Die Box kann bei Zimmertemperatur (Hausflur, Keller, o.ä.) stehen - kein Problem !
Nur keine Sonne. Löcher im Deckel sorgen für Luftaustausch (Faulgase!).
Meine Box steht schon 2 Jahre im Hausflur und es funktioniert immer noch - vor allem es stinkt nicht.   #6 

Ihr müßt erst nachfüttern (Papier,Kart.-Schalen,Kaffeesatz)wenn es fast aufgefressen ist.Irgendwann ist eure Box dann mal randvoll, und ihr könnt die Hälfte rausnehmen und eine neue Box ansetzen oder den Rest aussortieren oder verschenken !!!

Viel Spaß dabei !!!      #h #h #h 

#6  Kleiner Tipp !!!  Dendrobena - Dosen immer mit nach Hause nehmen !!!
      In der Erde sind noch Babys und Eier ,die Dosen gehören in den Müll !!!


----------



## Fotomanni (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> die Dosen gehören in den Müll !!!



Meine nicht, die werden wiederverwendet.


----------



## angelkumpel (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Wer eine Wurmzucht hat, die funktioniert, wird natürlich keine Dosen kaufen, sondern die Alten weiter verwenden, bis sie kaputt sind .

Ich kenne allerdings viele Angler die Dendros kaufen müssen - und da ist meine Wurmbox für jeden Neubesatz dankbar und man sorgt indirekt dafür, daß kein Müll am Wasser bleibt - habe schon viele "volle" Dosen gefunden, bzw.von Kumpels mitgenommen und zu Hause entsorgt.

Bis irgendwann !!!   #h #h #h


----------



## Fotomanni (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer eine Wurmzucht hat, die funktioniert, wird natürlich keine Dosen kaufen, sondern die Alten weiter verwenden, bis sie kaputt sind .


 
Doch, kaufen aber nur einmal. Ich habe mir einmal vernünftige Köderdosen gekauft. Mit feinen Löchern im Deckel und aus starkem Plastik. Fast so wie Tupperdosen. Da kommen die Würmer aus der Kiste rein und gekaufte Maden werden auch sofort umgefüllt.

Die halten ewig und werden mich bestimmt überleben. Außerdem ist der Umgang damit am Wasser viel angenehmer als mit dem labberigem Zeug in dem man Maden kauft.


----------



## angelkumpel (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Ich habe dazu nichts mehr hinzuzufügen !!!


Schade, dass nicht alle Angler so denken !
#h #h #h


----------



## Barschfreak (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi angelkumpel,
GEILER#6 tip von dir !!!:q
hab aba noch ne frage:
wie groß is´n die kiste??|uhoh:
ich hab ne kühlbox da passen 10l rein,
geht die auch????|rolleyesund wieviel dendros haste denn mittlerweile
in deiner zucht???#6sind die genauso groß wie die gekauften???
gruss 

 barschfreak


----------



## angelkumpel (17. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Hey Barschfreak !!!

Das ist eine Fischkiste, ca.30/40 l.
Die bekommst du gratis im Fischladen oder Supermarkt mit Frischfischabteilung.
Wichtig ist - mit Deckel !!! Die 4 Ablauflöcher in jeder Ecke kannst du zustopfen !
Es geht aber auch jede andere Größe - hauptsache die Anzahl der Würmer
steht im richtigen Verhältnis !!!

Ich habe regelmäßig ca.50 Größere und über 50 Kleinere in allen Größen .
Die wachsen bei gutem Futter und top Bedingungen recht schnell nach !!!

Sie werden aber nicht so groß wie gekauften " Riesen " - die werden mit Spezialfutter großgemästet .

Viel Spaß dabei !!!   #h #h #h


----------



## Barschfreak (18. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi angelkumpel#6,
hab also folgendes gemacht:komposterde mit 
ein paar wurzeln von alten sträuchern
gemisscht(inner erde sind noch kellerasseln drin:v)
die erde is aber n bisschen trocken  die lässt sich auch schlecht befeuchten:c
vielleicht sollte ich ja torfnehmen, wurde mir auch
 geraten!!!!#6
was denn inhalt angeht:würde sone 80l
tonne auch gehn???
bei mir fühlen die dendros sich glaub ich nich
so wohl,denn wenn ich sie auf die zeitung leg,
buddeln die sich zwar ein,aba dann ham sie sone 
dünne erdschicht auf der haut!!!:c
verrecken die mir dann???:v
die ham auch son fetten gürtel!|kopfkrat
hab jetz nur noch 28 von35 dendros
inner box,der rest hat sich verpisst!!!:r
naja is ja auch egal!
ich hab die oberste schicht erde
mit so einem blumensprüher befeuchtet,
verklebt aba
so komisch dann kamen auch dendros raus
und wollten hochkrabbeln

gruss und petri heil

barschfreak:q


----------



## angelkumpel (18. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

#h Hey Barschfreak !!!

#d  Das klingt irgendwie noch ein bisschen abenteurlich !   #d 

Mach deine Box nur halbvoll mit Erde und such dir dann ein paar Zeitungen, Eierpappen oder Kartons.
Und nun backen wir einen Wurmkuchen !!!
Erde gut befeuchten -nicht nass- und schichtweise nasse Zeitung / Pappe zwischen die Erde geben, wie ein Kuchen eben.
Etwas Kaffeesatz und / oder Kartoffelschalen oben drauf verteilen -Deckel zu- Affe tot !!!
Du mußt sie schon eine Woche in Ruhe lassen, bevor du ein Ergebnis siehst !!!
Gib den Tierchen einfach ein bisschen Zeit - Sie werden es dir danken !!!

Tschüssi euer ...angelkumpel...!   #h #h #h


----------



## Barschfreak (18. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi angelkumpel,DANKE!!!
dass war DER entscheidene tipp!!!
dannwerde ich schonmal den ofen anheizen,nein is nen
gag!!!
hab keine fragen mehr 
bin überwältigt


gruss 
barschfreak


----------



## Barschfreak (18. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi angelkumpel#6,
 hab jetz dat gemacht wat du gesagt hast,fühlen sich
jetzt richtig wohl!!!:q
nochmal DANKE!!!:l

gruss
barschfreak


----------



## hechthunter87 (18. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Wieviel Grad vertragen Dendrobenas?
Ich wollte wissen ob ich die übern Winter auch in den Erdkeller stellen kann?


----------



## angelkumpel (19. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

Na klar !


Kein Frost und nicht über 25 °C.
Dann habt ihr keine Verluste !!!

Tschüssi euer ...angelkumpel...!!!   #h #h #h


----------



## Barschfreak (19. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi angelkumppel|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:,
wieviel ma in dea woche soll ich denn gucken
obs schon nachwuchs gibt und wieviel ma in der woche 
soll ich die wurmzucht befeuchten???#c

gruss
barschfreak:m:m:m


----------



## Barschfreak (22. September 2005)

*AW: dendrobena-zucht im kompost*

hi anglkumpel|wavey:
hab jetz so weiße mini-würmer.
ist das etwa nachwuchs,da waren auch andere
würmer so um die2cm groß waren quicklebendig:m:m
was waren denn nun die dendros????

gruss
barschfreak|wavey:


----------

